# Spitfire LABS Henson's Frozen Strings - Walkthrough



## will_m (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 5, 2017)

I have their LABS Scary Strings which was from EVO 1. Which one is this one taken from?


----------



## will_m (Jun 6, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> I have their LABS Scary Strings which was from EVO 1. Which one is this one taken from?



I'm not sure that it's taken from any of the EVO range, I could be wrong but I thought it pre-dated that range as it doesn't use the peg system. In tone for me it sounds closest to EVO 2. I should point out that I only own the Olafur Arnalds set of EVOS.

Edit: According to the product page they came before Mural Vol 3 so possibly similar to those as well.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 6, 2017)

Early Tundra experiment perhaps @christianhenson ?

Will, thanks for doing these.


----------



## Musicam (Jun 6, 2017)

I need a new library, two months with only Phobos.


----------

